# CNET's RIP Panasonic plasma TVs: Reactions from industry experts



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Very interesting CNET article about Panasonic's exit from plasma with industry experts comments. 

-Robert


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think the only positive outlook here is to move forward, OLED is the future and any company that wants to stay in the display industry business needs to know this and move forward or end up obsolete. Some other technologies look promising competition wise to OLED as we'll, at least in the short-term low-cost arena. That is until at least they can bring down the price for OLED. Sharp's IGZO display technology is one such example.


----------

